

Potentially Interesting Site for Bids on Legal Projects - grellas
http://www.jasonmendelson.com/wp/archives/2010/02/ebay-meets-the-business-of-law.php

======
PostOnce
With anything that takes any modicum of skill, you get what you pay for.
Craftsmanship and intellect are not cheap things.

